# Ultrasound - triplets



## MnTwins29 (Mar 31, 2011)

Transabdominal u/s, triple gestation.   76801 for first gestation.  For the other two - is it 76802 x2 or 76802, 76802 - 59?   Thank you in advance


----------



## MJ4ever (Mar 31, 2011)

651.13 +
V codes for triplet gestations (V91.10-V91.19
76801
76802 59
76802 59

I actually think it depends on the software you have. For example, with the software I used to work with you could enter the same procedure code twice and add the 59 modifier.
With the system I work on now, it won't let me enter the same procedure code twice, so I would enter 76802 x 2 units.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 1, 2011)

We don't need 59 for the second cpt.


----------

